# Canadian Version of Netflix DVD rentals up and running



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm not sure how many people in Canada are aware of this but Zip is up and running and offers the same service as the US company Netflic's.
At less than $3 a movie its a great deal. Sadly they dont offer any HD titles on Blu or HD DVD. but its a good start.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Actually we do offer HD DVD and Blu-ray titles (and have been since they came out).

http://www.zip.ca/Browse/List.aspx?f=lid(100659) - HD DVD
http://www.zip.ca/Browse/List.aspx?f=lid(100660) - Blu-ray

Please be patient as it takes a while to load 30 - 120 seconds ... as it lists every single one on one page.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Jonathan, This is good to see. I may have to give you guys a try.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I tried ZIP for a month with HD-DVD movies and hated it. I had to pick 20 or more titles ranked 1-20 that I wanted to see and when they sent them to me none of them were even in my top 10. Maybe that will improve once more people have Bluray. I don't know about their DVD stock, but HD-DVDs must have been low.

When selecting movies the pages load _painfully_ slow when viewing a whole genre (ie: HD-DVD). There is a lot of room for improvement in navigation and movie selection. 

The movies took about 4 days to get to me after ordering and the postage paid envelopes enclosed were nice. 

I'd still rather rent from a bricks and mortar store and get what I want to see or nothing at all rather than 3 movies I really wasn't interested in and only put them on my zip list because I had to.


----------

